# Gamakatsu Skip Gap Hooks



## jkbirocz (Jul 16, 2008)

While I do not spend a lot of time skipping baits, I have found these hooks to be very effective for just about any kind of fishing. I fish heavily weeded ponds and lakes, and have to make super long cast. The hook design holds the bait in place extremely well. Even after repeated hard casts and ripping through weeds, soft plastic baits remain in position. This makes for a hassle-free day on the lake. With a standard EWG hook I would have to fix my bait on the hook after almost every cast. With the skip gap hooks I can easily make 20 casts without even touching my bait. 

Another great advantage of these hooks is that they allow you to use a soft plastic even when it is torn up. I can catch a bunch of fish on one senko, and also hook used senkos that I could never fish on a standard ewg hook. 

The only disadvantage to these hooks is that, depending on the type of plastic, threading it through the weird offset can tear up the plastic. This was only a problem when I tried to use a optimum double diamond swimbait on these hooks. On any other standard plastic bait I have had no problems at all. To thread the bait on, I have found that rotating the bait helps thread it up to the eye. 

The weird offset actually makes the hook stronger due to all of the bends, making for a solid hookset. 

I am completely happy with these hooks, and will most likely buy them over regular Gammy EWG's. I have already gotten Captain Ahab hooked on these hooks. They work great....what more can I say 8) 

PS....I am talking about texas rigging soft plastics


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 16, 2008)

I second the stellar review - they really do work better. They are super great when you fish teh slop - weedbeds and such, they prevent the bait from sliding down the hook.


BTW - Dicks carries them! Use the coupon ($10.00 off a $25.00 purchase) I get exactly $25.00 worth of hooks for $15.00


----------



## Gamefisher (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been using these too. They are great for plastics.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 16, 2008)

I gotta try those, great review!


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> BTW - Dicks carries them! Use the coupon ($10.00 off a $25.00 purchase) I get exactly $25.00 worth of hooks for $15.00



:beer:


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 16, 2008)

very cool review, i was thinking about ordering some hooks from BPS, ill grab a few packs of these to try with my order. I hate having to reposition my plastics after every few casts.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 23, 2008)

Simply awsome!!! Im ordering 50 as we speak


----------



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm gonna have to get me some of these...Started to buy some the other day, but was on a tight budget so I passed them up. I'll be sure to get some next time at the gettin' place. :mrgreen:


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 23, 2008)

does any one have a picture i use toothpick to hold the bait on to keep it from slipping and super glue on my crappie jigs.how much more are they than stander hooks


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 23, 2008)

The reviews sure sold me, and I'll be sure and get some for next season! I fish weedy areas at a couple of locations, and not having the plastics slide down the hook sounds good to me!

dedawg, here's a link to the Gammy site and hook: https://www.gamakatsu.com/new_products/new_skipgap.htm


----------



## shamoo (Sep 23, 2008)

3/0 skip-gaps are good for throwing sweet beaver and tubes.

dedawg, you might want to look into Parasite clips for keeping your worm from sliding when setting the hook, if you peg your weights they also have an answer for that.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 23, 2008)

that aint for me not for the price, i can run a toothpick into the plastic through the eye of the hook out the otherside of the plastic and break it off it wont slid anywhere .and to peg a sinker you can use a toothpick,rubber bobber stop, or a piece of rubber band, i can make a thousand for that price .thanks anyways


----------



## shamoo (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 16, 2008)

Almost forgot to post this. yesterday while on the water I tied-on a 3/0 Skip Gap hook. Worked well ! I was using a Rage Craw around some almost dead lily pads and got snagged a couple of times, and the craw stayed right in place. Also had a Shakit worm rigged on it earlier and was dragging it through some thick vegetation, and the worm stayed in place. A little pricey for a 5-pack of hooks ($3 plus change), but I'm sold on 'em!


----------

